# Rudolph The Christmas Soap



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer Had A Very Shiny Nose lalalala  my favorite Christmas song!

And this is my first Christmas soap  Ohhh I'm so nervous what is inside :Kitten Love:

The smell is gorgeous! Its FO Santa's Pipe


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty!


----------



## squyars (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh wow! what did you use to get such a beautiful red?! Looks awesome


----------



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you 
I used red oxide for the first time. It really is a nice dark red


----------



## hlee (Oct 6, 2013)

That is a great looking Christmas soap !


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that's Santa's pride right there! Please show cut pictures!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 6, 2013)

Great!  I love the deep, rich red.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 6, 2013)

That is stunning..


----------



## renata (Oct 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl you just made my day  I can't wait to showw you cut pics. I just hope Santa will be proud of cuts too 

Hlee and savonierre thanks!

judymoody thanks, I just hope the red stays that rich.


----------



## soapsbysonja (Oct 7, 2013)

Great swirls... I want to see it cut 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Love the colors.  Does your Santa's pipe discolor?  Mine turned kind of a dark beige.   I can't wait to see it cut.  Nice job!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 7, 2013)

Gorgeous -great colors for Christmas!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 7, 2013)

I used that red oxide for the first time last night and by the time I was through it looked like I had slaughtered some kind of animal in my sink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 7, 2013)

renata said:


> Pepsi Girl you just made my day  I can't wait to showw you cut pics. I just hope Santa will be proud of cuts too




Excellent, then my work here is done!

You however still owe us cut pictures:grin:


----------



## renata (Oct 7, 2013)

Thaanks you are all so nice :angel:

I really wanted to cut it today but I have to wait, it's too soft :roll:

Evilnurse LOL! It really is a bloody red! I'm a little bit afraid that I put to much oxides in it. Can 'oxide heavy' soap leave stains on skin?

shunt2011, I read about discoloration od Santa's pipe thats why I only put it in green and red part of soap. I left the white part unscented :-D


----------



## coral (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## kazmi (Oct 7, 2013)

Lot your swirls Renata!  Looks very festive.  Can't wait to see cut pics!  The oxide won't stain your skin but if too much is used your bubbles will be that color (ask me how I know!).  Also good thinking about FO only in the colored soap.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 7, 2013)

Wonderful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks 

kazmi, thanks! I was really worried about staining. I used mica in my previous batches and I think you cannot ad too much mica. I was so suprised how little oxide you need (only when I ad it to much  )
What's your experience? bloody red bubbles?


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 8, 2013)

I was totally unsure how much to use also. It was only batch #7


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Oct 8, 2013)

looks amazing!  can't wait to see it cut!!


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

I think Santa would really be proud. At least I am  Here's Rudolpf The Christmas Soap cut!


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 8, 2013)

You should be proud.  That's gorgeous.


----------



## squyars (Oct 8, 2013)

renata said:


> I think Santa would really be proud. At least I am  Here's Rudolpf The Christmas Soap cut!



Wow!  They look awesome.  Wish I had smell-o-vision!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my those turned out so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you all, I'm so happy! This is my 7th batch and 1st with oxides! I tried a litle bit of soap because I was so worried that there is too much oxides and that the bubbles will be red or green or brownish. But they're not. It's perfect!

I wish you could smell it


----------



## neeners (Oct 9, 2013)

wow....that soap looks AMAZING!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 9, 2013)

Very very pretty, the perfect Christmas soap.


----------



## Busyfingers (Oct 9, 2013)

It looks absolutely yummy, really nice job! :clap:


----------



## renata (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you! You are all so kind *blushing*


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2013)

Turned out awesome...nice job.  Santa would be very proud.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 9, 2013)

renata said:


> I think Santa would really be proud. At least I am  Here's Rudolpf The Christmas Soap cut!



I repeat that is "Santa's Pride" !  So beautiful!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 9, 2013)

renata said:


> Thanks
> 
> kazmi, thanks! I was really worried about staining. I used mica in my previous batches and I think you cannot ad too much mica. I was so suprised how little oxide you need (only when I ad it to much  )
> What's your experience? bloody red bubbles?


 
LOL no poop brown 

Your soap looks really nice Renata!  You did a great job!!!!  Perfect!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful, Renata ..... As usual!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Can't wait to make another christmas soap. Oh my, this is so addictive!
LOL kazmi


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Really pretty soap!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow! So perfect for Christmas....Yes Santa would be proud!


----------



## renata (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you  you are all so kind!


----------



## MKRainville (Oct 14, 2013)

So very pretty!


----------



## renata (Oct 15, 2013)

MKRainville, thank you


----------



## newbie (Oct 16, 2013)

It makes me think of Elf socks. Your colors are perfect and the stripes just make it a happy festive soap. Nice job!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pretty soap . Just in time for Christmas!


----------

